# Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 40 DS



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everybody
I am new to this forum and I am quite impressed with the knowledge you people have about sailboats. Mine is very limited.

I am Swiss and plan to start sailing in spring on Lake Constance. The problem here is, that whilst you have all the choice of boats offered on world market, your actual choice is limited to a few, because the problem is to get a mooring and the few available places are controlled by the dealers. So you have to buy the boat from a dealer who is able to provide you the mooring and in my case this happened to be the dealer who represented Jeanneau and Bavaria. I had the option between a Bavaria Ocean 40 and a Jeanneau 40 DS and I finally opted for the latter. I am now looking for reeassurance to have bought the right boat. I have gone through your message board and found the occasaional opinion of Jeanneau. Some love it, some don''t. I guess that''s normal. I get the opinion that when it comes to French boats, the Beneteau is more popular in the US than the Jeanneau, although here in Europe the Jeanneau is generally speaking considered to be superior to the Beneteau. I would be interested to hearing more opinions about Jeanneau and especially the Sun Odyssey 40 DS.

Thanks
Markus


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Hi, Markus.

Congratulations on your new boat!

While I cannot answer your question, I can direct you to the email lists that SailNet hosts. You can sign up as a Jeanneau owner and receive email of every related message the others post. Surely, someone in the group has your boat model, too.

Just go to the SailNet home page and look for the "Join Email Lists" link.

Good luck and happy sailing.

Duane


----------

